# Travel Locations with the most friendly people



## donaldjerry (Jun 3, 2010)

I always enjoy going to locations and the first thing you see as you exit the plane is smiling faces as you join the immigration line, and a warm reception from the locals as you leave the airport. Of course, that is just a start, but what I really want to know from the members is where are some of the places you've been that have such friendly people?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

don't remember the name of the country but they wore pointy little green shoes with bells on em ...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

donaldjerry said:


> I always enjoy going to locations and the first thing you see as you exit the plane is smiling faces as you join the immigration line, and a warm reception from the locals as you leave the airport. Of course, that is just a start, but what I really want to know from the members is where are some of the places you've been that have such friendly people?


At the airport? waiting in line?

Honestly, I can't say I've been to or through any country where the immigration officers were 'friendly'. Universality of humans I guess?

People in those countries outside the airport, wonderful everyone where I've been.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

donaldjerry said:


> I always enjoy going to locations and the first thing you see as you exit the plane is smiling faces as you join the immigration line, and a warm reception from the locals as you leave the airport. Of course, that is just a start, but what I really want to know from the members is where are some of the places you've been that have such friendly people?


Hawaii used to have that kind of reception.
So did the Bahamas.
I loved flying into Nassau.
Musicians playing guitar, singing calypso...it was a nice, warm, tropical feeling, reminiscent of some bygone colonial era.
This was over 10 years ago.
Not sure if they still do this...I'd guess probably not.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I haven't done much tropical traveling but I've traveled extensively in Europe and North America and have to say the most friendly, warm, welcoming, big-hearted people I've ever encountered while traveling were right here in the province of Québec. I guess a lot of Canadians don't have that impression of the Québecois, but it's certainly been true for me. Not at the airport, mind you!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah they're so friendly they've outlawed our language while expecting us to speak theirs.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a tie between The Candy Kingdom and Lumpy Space. Oh wait - we aren't talking about _fictional_ places?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends what floats your boat. I'm partial to strong men in uniform with AK's so it's any United States airport for me


----------

